# Residence visa overstay consequences



## Wulfstryde

Greetings fellow expats, and a very good to you all!

I couldn't find an answer in the sticky threads and search didn't turn up anything relevant either, so any help is appreciated.

I've been a student in Egypt for the past 4 years and just graduated a couple of months ago. However, I still have some work here that I need to take care of before packing my bags for good. Unfortunately, my residence visa expired on the 30th of October and I've not been able to get it renewed through my university since I've graduated and all... While I am exploring other options, I would really like to know what the consequences for overstaying are.

I'm aware of the LE 150-200 fine and am perfectly fine with that. What I want to know is whether I may be blacklisted for future entry or whether they will stamp an 'OVERSTAYED' seal in my passport. I plan to stay for another 2 months, until mid January let's say.

I'm too afraid to approach the officers at Mogamma or elsewhere, so any information is highly appreciated. Even anecdotal information should help ease my concerns.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## hurghadapat

Wulfstryde said:


> Greetings fellow expats, and a very good to you all!
> 
> I couldn't find an answer in the sticky threads and search didn't turn up anything relevant either, so any help is appreciated.
> 
> I've been a student in Egypt for the past 4 years and just graduated a couple of months ago. However, I still have some work here that I need to take care of before packing my bags for good. Unfortunately, my residence visa expired on the 30th of October and I've not been able to get it renewed through my university since I've graduated and all... While I am exploring other options, I would really like to know what the consequences for overstaying are.
> 
> I'm aware of the LE 150-200 fine and am perfectly fine with that. What I want to know is whether I may be blacklisted for future entry or whether they will stamp an 'OVERSTAYED' seal in my passport. I plan to stay for another 2 months, until mid January let's say.
> 
> I'm too afraid to approach the officers at Mogamma or elsewhere, so any information is highly appreciated. Even anecdotal information should help ease my concerns.
> 
> Thank you for your time!





Jail for you i think.


----------



## hurghadapat

hurghadapat said:


> Jail for you i think.


Have a look at this link.Egypt Guide: Visa Status, A word of warning: This guide outlines visas and permits according to official


----------



## canuck2010

Best idea is to consult an Egyptian lawyer (your embassy should have a list) who can inquire at the Mogamma on your behalf to get an extension or pay the fine. Generally, it shouldn't be an issue and they'll give you a 3 month extension. No guarantees, but you definitely don't want to be detained for having an expired visa.


----------



## hurghadapat

canuck2010 said:


> Best idea is to consult an Egyptian lawyer (your embassy should have a list) who can inquire at the Mogamma on your behalf to get an extension or pay the fine. Generally, it shouldn't be an issue and they'll give you a 3 month extension. No guarantees, but you definitely don't want to be detained for having an expired visa.



Why would he be detained for having an expired visa,,many people don't renew and just pay the fine when they leave the country but also his visa has just expired and they do give you some leeway so you can renew while in country without being fined.My advice would be just go and renew as the ones they are most iffy with are the ones from the eastern block countries.


----------



## canuck2010

As far as I understand they give a two week leeway to get the visa renewed. Of course, it shouldn't be a problem, but these days the laws are changing so its always good to be on the safe side.


----------



## Gounie

Why can't you just get a tourist visa for 6 months and entry/exit visa?


----------



## Wulfstryde

hurghadapat said:


> Jail for you i think.





hurghadapat said:


> Why would he be detained for having an expired visa,,many people don't renew and just pay the fine when they leave the country.


So, uhm... which one is it?



Gounie said:


> Why can't you just get a tourist visa for 6 months and entry/exit visa?


How do I go about doing that? Through the embassy? Is it even possible to obtain a tourist visa while I'm on an existing residence visa without leaving the country?


I guess I'll try finding a lawyer to help me out. Thank you all for your valuable insights!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Wulfstryde said:


> Greetings fellow expats, and a very good to you all!
> 
> I couldn't find an answer in the sticky threads and search didn't turn up anything relevant either, so any help is appreciated.
> 
> I've been a student in Egypt for the past 4 years and just graduated a couple of months ago. However, I still have some work here that I need to take care of before packing my bags for good. Unfortunately, my residence visa expired on the 30th of October and I've not been able to get it renewed through my university since I've graduated and all... While I am exploring other options, I would really like to know what the consequences for overstaying are.
> 
> I'm aware of the LE 150-200 fine and am perfectly fine with that. What I want to know is whether I may be blacklisted for future entry or whether they will stamp an 'OVERSTAYED' seal in my passport. I plan to stay for another 2 months, until mid January let's say.
> 
> I'm too afraid to approach the officers at Mogamma or elsewhere, so any information is highly appreciated. Even anecdotal information should help ease my concerns.
> 
> Thank you for your time!



Nothing is ever set in stone here but I can tell you I leave the country ever 6 months and usually with an expired visa.. I pay the fine and off I go, nothing is written in my passport. No need to go to a lawyer, if you want to to renew your visa go to the magamma yourself.. or pay the fine when you leave .


----------



## Helen Ellis

My experience is 30 years out of date, but when I finished work here my friends and I were told we had to leave the country as our work visas had expired. We were not able to change them to tourist visas. I don't know the reason for this, but we just took a quick flight to Athens and back and bought visas at the airport like other tourists. 
So I'd ask a lawyer or investigate further, or just pay the fine.


----------

